# your weight...



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

im in that small group of americans that is underweight.

as they say back home, i could hide behind a stalk of tobacco.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

My bmi is 19.8, which falls in the normal range (18.5-24.9). I look skinny though, just the other day my roommate called me a skeleton and said that I should be used as a specimen in the anatomy class:lol


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

if we're talking about american weight then im normal. if we're talking about non american weight then im overweight...or just retaining water


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm considered normal weight.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm around my normal weight, but it's mostly fat. I'm really out of shape at the moment.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Normal, though I feel HUGE & obese right now.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

My BMI is 23.8 (6'2" @ 185 lbs). So my weight is normal. I do need to get back on the treadmill, though.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

My BMI is marginally above the cut off between normal & overweight, which would be 183 for someone who's 6'0" like me. With shoes & clothes I weighed 190 yesterday when I last checked.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

underweight


----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

It doesn't surprise me how many people here selected "underweight". I believe I'm one of many who have difficulty eating during times of extreme anxiety.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm thin but normal. I think my bmi is like 18.5 or 19. I feel fat though sometimes cuz i'm flabby due to lack of exercise haha.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

fatso here


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

I guess I'm normal: 5'8", 132 lbs


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Difficult to say. If BMI is being used then I am slightly overweight. If, however, I am being compaired to other guys my height and age then I am below average.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

My BMI is 15 or 16.7, so underweight.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm probably over weight, but I pretty much like the way I look. Nice and curvy in all the good spots.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

I fluctuate between underweight and normal...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Im considered obese at one point I was 150ibs 9percent body fat and now im 270 ibs 34 percent bodyfat in three years I gained over one hundred pounds.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm currently on the low end of the normal range, but I've been in underweight territory at times.
It seems kind of silly though to say that people of a certain BMI are underweight. Underweight to me means malnourished. As long as people are meeting their nutrition requirements I don't see how a BMI below 18.5 is a problem. Actually, from a longevity standpoint that's probably the ideal weight.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a little chubby.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Right at the border between underweight and normal.


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

I think I'm kinda normal, but maybe with some few extra pounds. But, I'm kinda happy with the way that I look and I'm calling myself curvy with womanly shapes instead, because I am that. Not to mention my great boobs.^^

I've simply got more to love!


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I can vouche as the largest female poster on this bored.

Reprezentin'


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to be definitely overweight, but in the last couple of years I've come down to probably the high end of the normal range. I'd still like to lose more.



ShyFX said:


> I'm a little chubby, I guess. 24.6 on the BMI.


I think that's exactly my BMI as well.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

My bmi is 20 so I'm in the normal range, I don't think I'd want to be skinnier because honestly i enjoy having a little curve


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I'm very lightweight on the moon.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Even though I voted normal, I look and feel underweight. Even my previous doc. said I am 20lbs less than my ideal weight. Oh well, skinniness runs in my family.


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

For Americans I am skinny, but when I told my European landlords I wanted to put on more muscle they laughed at me BMI is somewhere near 19.4 - 21. But with all this talk about Calorie restriction extending lifespan...


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I guess my weight is normal but I have a smallish frame which I hate. I'm 5'9" 165-170 lbs but I look skinny cause of the small bone size/frame, i.e. I have skinny wrists and skinny legs etc.


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm 6'4" and weigh 135...I think I'm 25-30 lbs underweight :con 
I'm a skinny mofo :troll


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I weigh 140 and am 5'10'', so I'm on the lighter side of normal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My BMI would be considered obese simply due to my muscular frame.
I run 20+ miles a week and now bicycle more miles. 

I am in the normal range, only treading to obese due to Paxil weight gain. I hate it - was underweight and lean without it!!! :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Thanks to Seroquel I'm normal weight. Used to be sickly thin.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 6' 1" and weigh 165. According to my BMI that's normal.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm slightly underweight, but I have tiny bones too.


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Normal. I'm still getting used to it though (used to be like a skeleton 'til i started eating properly and exercising).


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

BMI tells me I'm underweight, but I'd go with normal. I'm just a small person. I don't starve myself. I'm not addicted to exercise.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

According to the BMI, I just barely qualify as "normal" weight.

I better not gain 5 more lbs or I'm going to be overweight. :lol :b


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

njodis said:


> According to the BMI, I just barely qualify as "normal" weight.
> 
> I better not gain 5 more lbs or I'm going to be overweight. :lol :b


The best indicator for health problems due to weight is waist measurements along with BMI. Men's waists should be less than 40" and women's less than 35".

Keep in mind that the BMI tables were created by actuaries. While not everyone may be "overweight" in the sense that they have an excess of body fat, a higher BMI still correlates to a shorter lifespan.


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

5'8 125 so im definitely underweight


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm a bloater!

I'm too embarrassed to tell you what my BMI actually is. I suppose one crumb of comfort would be that BMI measurements do not take into account a persons muscle mass.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

High end of normal.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

135-140lbs? I dunno. It is probably in the underweight category. (I have a small frame)


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm "normal" (hah I don't say that too often!), but close to "underweight".


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

i recently got on a scale that tells u if ur overweight or under and it said i was 10 pounds underweight. im 5'1 and 95 pounds, supposedly im my ideal weight is 105. now my mom is making me drink some ensure plus and pickle juice to increase my appetite. she says if i dont eat that im going to become crazy.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

rufusmor said:


> i recently got on a scale that tells u if ur overweight or under and it said i was 10 pounds underweight. im 5'1 and 95 pounds, supposedly im my ideal weight is 105. now my mom is making me drink some ensure plus and pickle juice to increase my appetite. she says if i dont eat that im going to become crazy.


That's me, except about an inch taller.
And my mom doesn't make me eat/drink things, I just get a lot of comments on how I'm small.

Why would you become crazy if you don't gain weight? :con 
Parents say strange things.


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

Umm...I'm 5,5 in height and I'm 6 stone and 7 pounds, underweight! I'm currently trying to put on weight.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

rufusmor said:


> ... making me drink some ensure plus and *pickle juice* to increase my appetite.


 :con

Have you seen a medical doctor?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm in the fa.ta.s.s category.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

I'm in the low end of normal.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Underweight, BMI somewhere between 15.7 and 16.7


----------



## stargazer8 (Jun 6, 2008)

nubly said:


> if we're talking about american weight then im normal. if we're talking about non american weight then im overweight...or just retaining water


LOL, same here. Technically I'm about 10-15 lbs over weight. Most people don't even realize it very much though.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

rufusmor said:


> i recently got on a scale that tells u if ur overweight or under and it said i was 10 pounds underweight. im 5'1 and 95 pounds, supposedly im my ideal weight is 105. now my mom is making me drink some ensure plus and pickle juice to increase my appetite. she says if i dont eat that im going to become crazy.


Hah, I drank ensure a lot when I was in high school. All that sugar isn't healthy. Just eat more food with protein and/or carbs if you want to put on some weight. I'm 5'2 and weighed about that much when I was a teenager, even though I had a pretty healthy appetite. It's a blessing to have a crazy fast metabolism at your age. I'm 115 now, which is normal, but I'm kinda flabby all over. I have no muscle tone.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

I'm 5'9 165 lbs. Not sure what my bmi is. But i've been working out for the past three years and I have watched my diet pretty well.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

underweight.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

According to this I'm right on the line between Healthy Weight and Under Weight.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> According to this I'm right on the line between Healthy Weight and Under Weight.


I would have guessed underweight based on your pictures.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> I would have guessed underweight based on your pictures.


>.<


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

I'm 5'6 or 5'7 and my weight always changes in between 190-200lbs. I always keep going on a diet and quit for different small periods of time. I guess I would be overweight or obese.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

MindOverMood said:


> >.<


but I like skinny guys :3


----------



## Izzy as pie (Sep 1, 2010)

BMI= 18.2 while it's supposed to be 18.5 or more. I can still donate blood though!
So even though I voted underweight I'm actually normal for my genetics.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Cleary said:


> but I like skinny guys :3


Phew, I thought I was getting burned


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

BMI says I'm underweight but I think I'm normal.


----------



## Riles (Jun 28, 2010)

My BMI says I'm above normal but its all muscle.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

My BMI is 20.5 which is classed as normal.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

6'2", 156 pounds, BMI 20.0.

Was measured by the army a few days ago.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Normal, used to be very overweight though.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Normal.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Riles said:


> My BMI says I'm above normal but its all muscle.


That's the problem with BMI, it doesn't account for body type, build and muscle. It was really designed to be used over a large sample, not for individuals. Ahnold during his younger days would have been considered morbidly obese by the BMI.


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

My WII fit will tell me Im 'ideal weight' then 2 days later I am told I am 'overweight'. I dont think he likes me very much. lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

More than I'd like.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Normal at the moment, but much closer to being under- than overweight.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

wow. since i started this thread ive gained a lot of weight.

im about 185-190. but im 6'2"

in the past i drank alcohol instead of eating. since i quit that, my weight has caught up.


----------



## cassette (Jun 22, 2010)

5'4" and a buck eight with some change (108.3 lbs). BMI 18.5. I just made it to "Normal weight." A pound less and I would be "Underweight."


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I was normal weight. Then I was put on an anti-psychotic (seroquel / quetiapine) and I gained 15 lbs. So now I'm about 10 lbs overweight.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

My weight is normal for my height. Apparently I voted overweight for this poll but I don't remember ever voting...lol. I was overweight when I was younger but I've been mostly the same weight for a while now.


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

Almost two years after an eating disorder, I am still technically underweight but gaining about 2 lbs per month. Should be normal by the end of the year!


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm quite underweight.


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

Normal according to a BMI calculator. I feel like I should be a few sizes smaller though. I felt much healthier when I was 10lbs lighter. I'm 5'9" and 134lbs.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm about 160pounds, don't judge me!


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm 5'10" and 160. I work out a ton(not as much this month with school starting) so it's mostly muscle. I've always been smaller than most the people I grew up with so I had to work way harder to get physical things done, like chopping wood, lifting furniture, sports, etc. I found that when I lift weights, I can usually keep up with the big boys. Before I started lifting, I was 130 and pencil thin. Being able to do that kind of stuff helps with my confidence, especially seeing a big guy unable to lift something that I just lifted after he called me scrawny.


----------

